# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Чудотворные иконы

## Asteriks

*Верите ли Вы в исцеляющее действие чудотворных икон? Считаете ли Вы, что такие иконы действительно существуют?*

----------


## vova230

Исходя из исторических свидетельств да, существуют, но вот почему они исцеляют не все ясно. Может простое самовнушение, а может и что-то неизвестное.

----------


## Asteriks

А такое явление как .. вот, даже не знаю, как написать.. когда иконы "плачут"?

----------


## vova230

Называется Мироточение.
Есть такое явление причем совершенно непонятное, потому как мироточат не только старые иконы, но были случаи когда мироточили даже фотографии некоторых икон.
Православие к этому явлению относится очень настороженно, хотя и признает.

----------


## Asteriks

Вроде и физики не могут объяснить. И мирра (? вроде так смола называется какого-то дерева?) эта как раз и обладает целебной силой, как и святая вода из церкви.
Как называется то, что выделяет икона?

----------


## vova230

Не совсем так. Миро (не ручаюсь за правильность названия) готовят раз в год в патриархии по специальному рецепту и рассылают по приходам.
А то что мироточит только похоже, но состав отличается и синтезировать его пока не получается. Потому и обвинить в подделке не получается. Любой эксперт легко отличит подделку. Да и у церкви есть свои эксперты, которые проверяют эти чудеса.

----------


## Asteriks

В истории описаны случаи, когда во время войны были разрушены многие здания, но те, где хранились иконы, не были повреждены. Совпадение?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Не верю. И более того- истинное исцеление может дать только Бог, но ни какая деревянная доска не способна к этому по определению. Не знаю всех причин, от чего происходит вся эта странная "чудотворная" чепуха, но то, что из-за этого многие соблазняются поклонятся иконам,как идолам, а не живому Богу, заставляет задуматься о многом...

----------


## Адмирал

а почему тогда все эти чудотворные исцеления не происходят в наше время или мы не так болеем....:бомба:

----------


## Asteriks

Может веры в нас меньше? Иконы помогают тем, кто верит в исцеление. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## vova230

> а почему тогда все эти чудотворные исцеления не происходят в наше время или мы не так болеем....:бомба:


Болеем так и исцеления происходят. Но наша основная беда в том, что мы слабо верим. Наша вера недостаточно крепка. Даже в аптеке следует верить в силу лекарства. А экстрасенсы прямо говорят, что не будешь верить и исцеления не произойдет. Так и в церкви.

----------


## Asteriks

А никто не знает, где у нас в Беларуси такие иконы находятся? Ехать не собираюсь, так, для общего развития.

----------


## vova230

Про иконы точно не скажу, а вот в Жировичах есть источник чудодейственный. Там и воду можно набрать или купить.

----------


## Адмирал

а если я напишу бредовую на теперешний момент книгу с небольшими реальными событиями и буду её раскручивать - всеми доступными способами при этом не считая денег то любая бредятина через лет несколько перельётся в какое нибудь движение а там по накатанной...

простой люд писать не умел раньше - и теперь нам больше нравиться читать или смотреть про мальчика волшебника Гарри Потера (нашего времени) а не про простого школьника каких много

----------


## Asteriks

А наши всё куда-то к Почаевской божьей матери ездят. Там что?
Адмирал, очень даже возможно. Попробуй. А я верю в силу икон.

----------


## Адмирал

а я пока нет ....
картинка сама по себе ничего не может

----------


## Asteriks

А как ты относишься к оберегам и амулетам?

----------


## Адмирал

> А как ты относишься к оберегам и амулетам?


к оберегам не знаю нету таковых а вот на соревнованиях амулеты иногда подсознательно делают бестрашнее тем и помогают ..

----------


## vova230

> а я пока нет ....
> картинка сама по себе ничего не может


Не факт. Может совпадение, но в момент кризиса в 1941 году, над линией фронта на самолете провезли икону "Казанской Божьей матери". Об этом знали немногие и вот после этого и пошел перелом в войне. Да и Сталин стал к религии относиться терпимее.

----------


## Адмирал

так ведь икону провезли на самолёте и как она узнала где русские а где нет .... ведь линия фронта - условная черта

----------


## vova230

*Адмирал*, не придирайся к словам. Там были сопровождающие священники, да и молебны шли в храмах Москвы. И не путай картинку, она символ, и высшую силу.

----------


## Адмирал

а по твоему немцы не молились - а почему тогда они так поддерживали свою тайную организацию - АННАНЕРБЕ

----------


## vova230

> а по твоему немцы не молились - а почему тогда они так поддерживали свою тайную организацию - АННАНЕРБЕ


Ну мы не знаем чему они там молились, это раз.
А второе, судя по всему им нужны были жертвы. Жертв было много, но слишком много жертв это тоже плохо и они похоже этого не поняли, вот и просчитались.
А может цели были другими.

----------


## Адмирал

а как же чаша -ГРААЛЬ - они её нашли

----------


## vova230

Нет, не нашли.

----------


## Asteriks

Придерживайтесь темы, пожалуйста.

----------


## Адмирал

так мы её и придерживаемся - чаша ГРААЛЬ из религиазной мифологии

а что тогда нашли.... и зачем кучу земли в египте перерыли

----------


## Asteriks

Грааль - чаша, из которой пил Христос. А мы про иконы.


> Природа Грааля
> 
> Согласно наиболее распространенной версии, Грааль — это чаша, из которой причащались ученики Иисуса Христа на Тайной вечере, в которую позже его приверженцы собрали кровь распятого на кресте Спасителя (Орудия Страстей). Чашу и копьё, которым пронзено тело умершего Христа, сохранил и привез в Британию (по одной из поздних версий — в монастырь Гластонбери) Иосиф Аримафейский.
> 
> Испивший из чаши Грааля получает прощение грехов, вечную жизнь и т. д. В некоторых версиях даже близкое созерцание дает бессмертие на некоторое время, а также различные блага в виде еды, питья и т. п.

----------


## vova230

Кстати про иконы.
 В Лиде одна женщина очень смертельно была больна. Ей кто-то сказал, что нужно вышить 40 икон. Вышивает. Пока жива.

----------


## Asteriks

Кстати, иконы пишут с благословения и с чистой душой и совестью. Так же, как и вышивают их. Тоже с благословения священника.

----------


## vova230

> Кстати, иконы пишут с благословения и с чистой душой и совестью. Так же, как и вышивают их. Тоже с благословения священника.


Благословение было получено. Некоторые иконы она отдает в церковь. Некоторые продаются.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Иконы и прочие "реликвии" -в лучшем случае- суть вспомогательные посредники между верующими и Богом- как костыли для хромого. Но мой Бог- это не бог хромых.
Он желает прямого общения со своими детьми, а не перестукивания через стенку.

----------


## Asteriks

Ты хочешь сказать, что протестанты не признают икон?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Ты хочешь сказать, что протестанты не признают икон?


Да,равно как и других "святых реликвий".

----------

